
Microsoft Edge Preview for iOS and Android - stanzheng
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/microsoft-edge-mobile
======
josho
I find this so very weird as I remember the days when Microsoft locked their
users into msft only solutions. Now we have msft competing on
interoperability, while Apple is the new monopolist that ties their customers
down to locked in environment.

I suppose this is evidence that governments should be more quick to interfere
with the free market if a monopolist is playing unfair.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Apple is not a monopolist. iPhone marketshare is ~15% globally. There is
plenty of choice.

~~~
velobro
I think what the comment was trying to say is that there is only one way to
get an Apple experience and that's to buy Apple products.

For example, I can use Office on my Mac while I can't use
Pages/Numbers/Keynote on my Windows desktop.

